
Books Travelers Are Always Leaving Behind at Their Hotels - Thevet
https://www.travelandleisure.com/culture-design/books/top-books-people-leave-in-hotels
======
dazc
This recent list of books left behind at hotels seems to correlate with a list
of best-selling books available at around the same time?

Who'd have thought?

~~~
CommieBobDole
It's like those "prevalence of X" maps that roughly correspond with population
density maps.

~~~
teddyh
[https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

 _Pet peeve #208:_

 _Geographic profile maps which are basically just population maps_

------
TheOtherHobbes
Websites that visitors are always leaving behind include those that autoplay
video.

------
grendelt
These books are from the folks who stay at Travelodge - a budget chain. I
wonder what books more high end chains are finding as demographics shift.

~~~
ekianjo
More affluent readers probably use e-ink devices and therefore are probably
less likely to leave anything behind.

~~~
slavik81
I bet they have a nice collection of chargers.

------
teh_klev
Cached copy without all that tracking cookie opt-in/out malarky:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eSAV6-...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:eSAV6-6j4GkJ:https://www.travelandleisure.com/culture-
design/books/top-books-people-leave-in-hotels+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

~~~
suprfnk
> all that tracking cookie opt-in/out malarky

Since GDPR, this is really getting out of hand...

~~~
teh_klev
I know, it's really quite infuriating and some of the dialogues are verging on
"dark pattern" behaviour.

------
kwhitefoot
So what does Travelodge do with all those books? I've stayed at various UK
Travelodges many times and never seen a book. Surely they could just leave the
books in the rooms. 70k books is enough for every one of there rooms to have
several books.

~~~
chrisseaton
You can’t leave what is effectively other guests’ lost property in the room.

------
ehudla
If you plan to leave books behind, consider using bookcrossing:
[http://www.bookcrossing.com/](http://www.bookcrossing.com/)

